# Using Lyft's Map



## DonEverest (Jul 8, 2015)

I am a new driver with Lyft. I have questions about Lyft's meaning of symbols on their map. When I go online with the Lyft Driver App sometimes my location on the map is marked by an blue arrow within a white circle. However sometimes it is marked with a "dot". What does each one of these mean? Can I receive ride notifications with the "arrow"? Or does it have to be the "dot"? How do I change from the arrow to the dot? Where do I find an explanation on the Lyft website for the symbols and their meaning? Thanks in advance


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

I think dot if you're stationary. And the arrow is when you are moving and showing your direction.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DonEverest said:


> I am a new driver with Lyft. I have questions about Lyft's meaning of symbols on their map. When I go online with the Lyft Driver App sometimes my location on the map is marked by an blue arrow within a white circle. However sometimes it is marked with a "dot". What does each one of these mean? Can I receive ride notifications with the "arrow"? Or does it have to be the "dot"? How do I change from the arrow to the dot? Where do I find an explanation on the Lyft website for the symbols and their meaning? Thanks in advance


Been happening to me for years. Calls will still come in either way. Sometimes it just changes on its own. You can get rid of the dot by logging out and logging back in until the arrow appears again.

Also, if you're a new driver...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/requ...rivers-and-some-old-ones.159692/#post-2378094


----------

